# Regenerate Deionization Resin



## stoneware (Nov 26, 2022)

Perhaps the most interesting video I've watched in a very long time. Each resin serves a specific purpose.

One resin goes after negativly charged ions while the other seletively goes after the positively charged ions.

Being able to regenerate and separate them just might come in handy for use of scavenging precious metal ions.

How to Regenerate Deionization Resin for Use in Reverse Osmosis Deionization Systems


----------



## eaglekeeper (Nov 26, 2022)

When I seen the thread title, that was the first video that came to mind.. He hasn't posted much in a while though.


----------

